

Saving fuel with software - MBCook
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/07/saving-fuel-with-software/

======
geon
It is very interesting to see almost every company becoming a software
company. Businesses that earlier thought of software as a tool at most, now
see the endless possibilities for efficiency and decision support.

An example is UPS, who plans it's routes with a heavily modified traveling
salesman optimizer. [http://www.wsj.com/articles/at-ups-the-algorithm-is-the-
driv...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/at-ups-the-algorithm-is-the-
driver-1424136536)

Personally, I work on a system that tracks food items and makes sure it stays
fresh on the store shelves.

~~~
kbradero
wow, thats interesting, any paper/links?

